# SW Water Based Acrylic Urethane



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I like trying new products and read the recent thread about this one with interest. Just had a conversation with my rep on a number of topics especially this product. I'm starting a project soon where I'd like to give this a go on the doors/trim. He gave me a good price and added the test drive coupon to boot, but looking to get any feedback from those of you that have already used it. Will be a repaint over (probably) SW latex acrylic, white over white, brush/roll. 

Yes, PacMan, I would love to try Cali products, but just not readily available to me right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

As much as i love a good cliff hanger......i have to ask......what is the product ?


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Its in the title water based urethane. 

I have used it for oak cabinets recently. It is a nice product a little slow on recoat and drytime but brushes out really well.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

The SW store manager was telling me about this new waterborne urethane a few weeks ago. As he described it, it was SW's crossover to BM's Advance. 
Overnight recoat time (like Advance), and good brushing characteristics. 

My question to him was about the cure time. Last time I used Advance on a new set of cabinets, the doors stuck to the face frames after 7 days of dry time. It was a medium gray color and I'd heard that could be an issue with Advance. That was the last time I used Advance. 

So I'm curious how the SW waterborne urethane does as far as curing.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

I reinstalled doors after 5 days with felt bumpers and no issues.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If you're brushing and rolling it dries to the touch much faster than when sprayed. Compared to BM Advance the open time and workability is also a lot better and it doesn't say or drip as easily as Advance.

It's also the only Waterbased enamel I've used where I didn't feel the need to add extender.

At this point I've used it on two projects and had excellent results. One thing I should mention is that Green FrogTape didn't stick well to this paint, but 3M 2093EL worked well.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

In before Pacman SW hate post.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

BPC said:


> Its in the title water based urethane. .


Acrolon 100 ? Or is it actually called SW water based acrylic urethane.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Pro Industrial Waterbased Alkyd Urethane Enamel. I did mistype the product name. It is an alkyd and (like BM Advance) "resists" yellowing. I am going to use it on an upcoming project or 2, but the Muralo Ultra products are super nice and being ceramic are not supposed to yellow at all. I've only used the Muralo once on a residential repaint, but was very impressed with the results on doors and trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

We brush , rolled a few gallons on recent job. It's at best OK nothing to write home about and the finish looks no where even close to Advance. I do like the Pre Cat single component Expoxy though. Love California paints the best paint no one ever heard of. There marketing sucks.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

radio11 said:


> Pro Industrial Waterbased Alkyd Urethane Enamel. I did mistype the product name. It is an alkyd and (like BM Advance) "resists" yellowing. I am going to use it on an upcoming project or 2, but the Muralo Ultra products are super nice and being ceramic are not supposed to yellow at all. I've only used the Muralo once on a residential repaint, but was very impressed with the results on doors and trim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been using Muralo Ultra for all of my trim packages for quite a while, the Ultra Matte is great on walls. Not to sound like a Muralo commercial but their exterior Ultimate is excellent as well.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

paintball head said:


> I've been using Muralo Ultra for all of my trim packages for quite a while, the Ultra Matte is great on walls. Not to sound like a Muralo commercial but their exterior Ultimate is excellent as well.




Good information and thanks. I like everything (so far) about Muralo, but the price. Homeowner wanted me to one coat the trim to "freshen up" as I was doing a whole house interior repaint of the walls. The hide was impressive. Advance white does not hide as well so when "one coating" Muralo gets the win (despite the price).


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> We brush , rolled a few gallons on recent job. It's at best OK nothing to write home about and the finish looks no where even close to Advance. I do like the Pre Cat single component Expoxy though. Love California paints the best paint no one ever heard of. There marketing sucks.


I'm with you. SW comped me a gallon to try and I wasn't impressed. I did half a cabinet doors with the multi surface and half with the water based oil polly whatever and the multi surface was better in every category. :yes:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Multi surface is not meant for wood.


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

MSA not "meant" for wood?? Does that mean it won't stick? If it sticks to "marginally prepped surfaces" like block and steel. Why wouldn't work on wood? I think if anything it's overkill for wood. Unless someone knows of some failure issue...


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't think MSA "knows" or cares that it's being painted on wood--if it's primed wood. I could be wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## four2knapp (Jun 19, 2011)

I really liked SW pro industrial water based alkyd urethane enamel. It sags far less than Advance or ProClassic. Does not cover well in the lighter (Dover White) colors. 

Has anyone tried it in a darker color/deep base? Wondering how hard it is? I've used SW ASE in an almost black on my own banister 3 years ago and it still feels soft. I've done cabinets in the pre-cat epoxy in a dark color and never thought is was as tough as the lighter color of ProIndustrial water based alkyd urethane enamel. Needs a shorter name....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

BPC said:


> Multi surface is not meant for wood.


The pds doesn't mention wood at all that doesn't mean it can't be used on it.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

The spec sheet does not cover wood thats all i am saying so any failure and nobody will care


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Rbriggs82 said:


> The pds doesn't mention wood at all that doesn't mean it can't be used on it.


This is true but when i asked why its not on there they said they dont recommend it.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

My SW rep said that while the MSA can be used on wood, it's not considered to be the best product for cabinets and interior wood trim because it doesn't cure as hard as the water born urethane or even PC acrylic.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

BPC said:


> This is true but when i asked why its not on there they said they dont recommend it.


That's an easy answer. I've been talking to my rep about how I've been using it on cabinets and he's never once questioned me using it on wood. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

slinger58 said:


> My SW rep said that while the MSA can be used on wood, it's not considered to be the best product for cabinets and interior wood trim because it doesn't cure as hard as the water born urethane or even PC acrylic.


Same thing here. Also said not as flexible.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

four2knapp said:


> I really liked SW pro industrial water based alkyd urethane enamel. It sags far less than Advance or ProClassic. Does not cover well in the lighter (Dover White) colors.
> 
> Has anyone tried it in a darker color/deep base? Wondering how hard it is? I've used SW ASE in an almost black on my own banister 3 years ago and it still feels soft. I've done cabinets in the pre-cat epoxy in a dark color and never thought is was as tough as the lighter color of ProIndustrial water based alkyd urethane enamel. Needs a shorter name....




Agreed--it's too much to type or even speak. If we break it down to its initials, it still reads like an eye chart...

S W P I W B A U


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I think muralo satin is very dull for a satin

I like the finished look of advance but truly think it sags and runs way to much 

We have gone back to water based satin Impervo
Nice finished look


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Phinnster said:


> I think muralo satin is very dull for a satin
> 
> I like the finished look of advance but truly think it sags and runs way to much
> 
> ...




Agreed, Muralo Satin is very low sheen.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Ive used the multi surface on cabinets, trim, and doors and really like the product. I was told by my rep after he called the big wigs that there was no problem using it on interior trim and the like. The problem was using on exterior doors and such. Heavy sun would make it crack. I don't know. 5 painters may get 5 different answers from them. That was what I got from them after 2 weeks of questioning.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> My SW rep said that while the MSA can be used on wood, it's not considered to be the best product for cabinets and interior wood trim because it doesn't cure as hard as the water born urethane or even PC acrylic.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have not yet used the water borne urethane, but I don't think PC acrylic is a particularly hard paint. At least not nearly hard enough for cabinets.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

MSA is essentially the same as breakthrough which is plenty hard. Like I've said I put both the MSA and the waterborne urethane up against each other and the MSA appeared to be the superior finish. After 4 hours I couldn't get the MSA to chip off. 2 weeks later and the waterborne urethane scratches off with ease. Plus the waterborne is dry feeling compared to the MSA. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> MSA is essentially the same as breakthrough which is plenty hard. Like I've said I put both the MSA and the waterborne urethane up against each other and the MSA appeared to be the superior finish. After 4 hours I couldn't get the MSA to chip off. 2 weeks later and the waterborne urethane scratches off with ease. Plus the waterborne is dry feeling compared to the MSA. Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


 what type of surface did you make your test on?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

canopainting said:


> what type of surface did you make your test on?


A cabinet door.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Pre- cat is awsome that's wonderful stuff


----------

